

Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer to Retire in 12 Months - mathattack
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/08/23/microsoft-ceo-steve-ballmer-to-retire-in-12-months/

======
Maven911
And of course the stock price shoots up after this iwas announced

~~~
mathattack
I would like someone to dig into which was greater, the shareholder return
during his 13 years as CEO, or the shareholder return when he announced his
retirement.

